# Metronome w/lights?



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone ever use a metronome with lights.... like it would have lights that would mark the "1" count and the beat.? This would be in addition to the audio click output... say to the drummer.
I've seen them on console organs and thought it would be nice for the drummer.

Don't know if they exist.. thought I would check here first.

Pep


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I have seen a few things like that...I can't remember the names though, so i would have to dig around the web....

The best one I saw was one which had a curve of LEDs which swung back and forth, like the tip of a metronome, so you could push and pull the tempo a little bit without getting lost.

Another thing I have used for this is a plain old drum machine - cheap and cheerful thesedays, and you can even use it to make drum noises too - badum....

A lot of those have a brighter light on the 1, or sometimes a different color on the 1...not as useful as the swinging LEDs, but still useable.


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Pep. I've seen a few around but not recently. Are you looking for a stand alone one or a program? I know they're out there, just not all that common.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, my brain was bustin' on this.:yikes:

I had visions of big LED lights that the whole band on stage could see the tempo. Hidden from the audience of course!

Maybe this is a project for the DIY forumonder:. Maybe a MIDI triggered LED light metronome?

My brain is starting to hurt again!:help:

Pep


----------



## BentRabbit (Sep 6, 2006)

Tama Rhythmwatch

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item...0HAMS0000&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=feed&

I love mine 

As far as 'big lights' no... But they are visible

They advertise as being loud enough to be heard over the drums, but that's really not the case... Running into a headphone mix works wonders tho


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are just 2 of DIY options I found:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Metronome/
http://hackaday.com/2009/09/04/tap-controlled-metronome/

Syd


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Syd,

Thanks for that post. I like the that circuit board one which has a read out of tempo. I would just need to trigger some lights with it and it would suit my needs. Gonna explore their website.

Thanks again,

Pep


----------

